# PC2-5300S vs. PC2-5400....Differences?



## alansupra94

I was wondering what the difference between these two memory sticks. Reason being is that I got two PC2-5300s for free (2GB total) and my laptop came with PC2-5400 (1GB total).

Do they run at the same speed? (I think my orginal one ran at 667Mhz)

If they don't (I think PC2-5300s runs at 555Mhz) is the 2Gb still better than the 1GB?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## oscaryu1

No, they don't run at the same speed.


----------



## alansupra94

which is faster? 

LOL I currently have the PC2-5300S.....


----------



## Cromewell

5400 is technically faster but they both run at 667MHz so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Memory speed in general, especially if you run them in dual-channel, has very little impact on performance. You can't tell the between PC5300 and PC5400, I say it's simply impossible, there's no way you would see 1FPS increase in a game if you opt to go for PC5400 (unless it has much lower latencies). And yes, 2GB of 533MTs RAM is better than 1GB of 667MTs ram.


----------



## alansupra94

Okay thanks for letting me know.....not to mention the memory is name brand and really nice out of an HP laptop

my next question is what is better, T2400 or T2390?


----------



## dellHater

*PC2-5300 and PC2-5400 are both the same*

They are both DDR2-667mhz, usually called DDR2-5300. And someone just gave me two 512 sticks of it. Nice Nice.


● Intel Core 2 Duo Extreme X6800 2.93Ghz</b> 
● Asus Striker Extreme Board
● 2Gb DDR2-6400
● Nvidia Geforce 9600 GT 512mb graphics
● 1 Terabyte Western Digital SATA HD, 500gb WD SATA, 150gb WD SATA
● Cooler-master 600W Power Supply
● ViewSonic 19" Widescreen
● NetGear WPN311 Rangemax WiFi Card


Oh by the way I can't mention enough how much I hate Dell. Who's with me?


----------

